# Help! Attach Cement Porch to Foundation ....



## SavageGuy (May 9, 2014)

_(Excuse my lack of correct "vocabulary" on what exactly items are called.) _ I'm building an addition that also has a porch attached. _(See attached JPEG - Red arrow in diagram below shows area of concern.)_ The block wall was to have a 2 inch "lip" to have the porch slab ride on top of. The other sides all have footings that go down four feet (Northern Wisconsin). The builder used 8 inch "Nudura Block" in lieu of the 10 inch block called out for in the plans. The trouble is that he did not factor in the "lip" at all. Although he did go the correct width for the foundation, the Nudura Block has 2 inches of foam. The "lip" that the patio porch (cement) was to sit on is now 2 inches of foam. When I brought it up to him, he stated he would look at it. He just got back to me and stated that he didn't think it would be a problem because:

1) The main support for the concrete pad will be the compacted fill compacted.
2) They will drill "L" rerod coming out of the concrete walls that were poured up into wire mesh into the slab.
3) Didn't think it would be problem but if needed would put in a lintel but doesn't think it will need it.

I'm concerned to say the least! If the compacted soil was enough, why the footings? (I know why, because of frost!) If the slab should ever need to ride up, would it not cause problems to the foundatiopn wall (crack)?

I guess my question is, does it sound right the he could drill holes into the Nudura Block and run the rebars into the slab and that would work? Or, is the slab suppose to ride on the "planned" 2 inch lip? (So a lintel might be needed.)

Thanks for any input!


----------



## SavageGuy (May 9, 2014)

So I have more after speaking with him today. He is offering the following:

1) _(See image #1 below.)_ "L" shaped rebar drilled and placed in foundation and then used in patio slab to "lock" it together.

2) _(See image # 2 below.)_ A lintel screwed into the foundation wall and then the slab could lay on top of it. (free floating)


Any input appreciated!


----------

